# Strange lighting issue



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

Before I start I replaced the bulbs and troubleshot this several times already.

When the running lights are on, driver side is on . passenger side is off
When the lights are on, Both sides work
When highbeams are on, Driver side is off, passenger side is on 
I have a feeling my side turn signals are not functioning as well. 

Any clues? :hal:


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I could be wrong but in my 300zx and the older 2nd generation maximas when they had the same issues it was my light switch that had gone bad and had to be replaced.

Play around with the light switch (at night) flipping it on and off and slow and fast and see if they all come on and work and the same with the high beams flip from low to high a few tgiomes fast and slow and wiggle the switch and see if this makes it change up (if so the headlight switch will need to be replaced) 

Some say clean the contact's and try that. if I go thru the trouble of removing the part (I will just replace as it might come back 1 day-or maybe as late as 5-10 years) and I dont want to deal with the issues again soon.


Donnie H.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for the reply, 

I already played around with the switch and nothing has happend, 
To give you an update, the avionics guy at my work checked it out for me and apprenatly 2 of the 3 wires arent getting juice on the passenger side and 1 of the 3 isnt getting juice on the driver side. 

any ideas, Ive ripped apart the whole relay unit and everything is in tact. u have 2 15 fuses there. under the fuse. 2 wires come of one fuse and 3 wires out of the 15 fuse. (Im talking about the 15fuses for the headlights only)
Any idea if thats even proper?
it looks right to me. Dosent look like u can fit another one into the 2 wire connection.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm still going to say look at the headlight switch. I've seen them do some funky stuff over the years.

I would also check the wiring going to all of these parts. sounds like the car was owned by someone that didn't know what they were doing and tried to play around with making the driving lights come on all the time.

get yourself a service manual and follow the wiring diagrams in the back to make sure you have the proper wires going to the proper lights.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

back again from the troubleshooting, I sat there playing around with the light switch for a good 10 min. and nothing has changed. I went to the junkyard and picked up the connectors for the lights and rewired the connectors, thinking mabye the connectors are not working properly. And as well the same problem. I have checked the wiring. All is normal I checked the cars at the junkyard and compared them to my car. All the wiring in my car is still original compared to what Ive seen at the junkyard lol ... so whats going on then? im lost with this


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

gremlins man, gremlins.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

I have an idea, 

I will run new wires from the fuse panel to the light harnesses. 
eh 
waht do u think? fresh wire.. fresh connectionz :hal:


----------



## danothebull (May 18, 2006)

i am also running in to that same problem exactly. does any one think that there could be something wrong with the daylight running light modual and if so where is it located.


----------

